# Old wooden rims - Advice for care



## mkeller234 (May 30, 2012)

I've got an old Belgain 3 speed that came with wooden clincher rims.  They look to be in decent shape but could use some care.  Any advice?  Also, the spoke tension is extremely low, I assume that should be taken care of?





DSC05877 by mkeller234, on Flickr


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 11, 2012)

*wooden three speed wheels*

i heard its extremely dangerous to mess with old wooden rims ,flesh eating wood worms can swarm out when disturbed 100% fatal unless treated with forbidden formula worm killer ,i am down to my last gallon which is not for sale but i am willing to purchase the rims and spare you the suffering these can bring ,you will be much better off with more modern wheels, kind regards


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 11, 2012)

First of all, if you know how to take them apart, you should. (unspoke them VERY carefully)

Save these spokes, they are most likely a hard to find size. If the finish is too far gone, you

could strip and refinish them, but they look, by what we can see, good enough to try and, again

carefully, re-new with some light furniture polish. Depending on what results you get, maybe 

something like Tung oil?? The spokes may need new washers to help make them tighten and be able

to be re-trued. These are just suggestions, try on a small part to see what results you get before 

proceeding to the whole rim. There may be another wood cleaning product I'm forgetting here too.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 12, 2012)

The big thing with wood rims is to restore as much "moisture" or oil as you can to the wood. Try using lemon oil to restore the original oil.


----------



## chitown (Aug 13, 2012)

*Those are some purdy rims you got there.*



bentwoody66 said:


> The big thing with wood rims is to restore as much "moisture" or oil as you can to the wood. Try using lemon oil to restore the original oil.




Definitely correct on the needing to restore the moisture. I'd go with Tung Oil as Larmo suggested. More period correct oil also. They used to call it China Oil also back in the shipbuilding days. You can thin it with mineral spirits. I usually do a 50/50 mix with a couple coats. Should quench the rims thirst just fine. 

Good luck.

You can see the results that Frank the Welder had with his restored rims and more finish info here:

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?13271-Wood-rim-finish


----------



## olderthandirt (Sep 1, 2012)

*sorry about the bad joke but here is good advice*

i like waterlox to seal and finish wood, check out their website at www.waterlox.com phone 216-641-4877 they will ship to your door ,this product contains tongue oil and other natural wood oils ,i use it and its waterproof and beautiful when finished ps sorry about the bad joke also sold by ace hardware in gallons and quarts


----------



## olderthandirt (Sep 1, 2012)

*please forgive the insult /bad joke*



olderthandirt said:


> i heard its extremely dangerous to mess with old wooden rims ,flesh eating wood worms can swarm out when disturbed 100% fatal unless treated with forbidden formula worm killer ,i am down to my last gallon which is not for sale but i am willing to purchase the rims and spare you the suffering these can bring ,you will be much better off with more modern wheels, kind regards




i ask that you please forgive the bad advice that i gave you, it was done in poor taste and it will never happen again .i have thought about request for advice and think the men on this forum have done a good job. i like a product used on hardwood floors for finishing wood by old craftsman its called waterlox,  www.waterlox.com 216-641-7213 also sold thru ace hardware stores in quarts and gallons  .its made using tongue oil and otherl natural wood products the sat


----------

